# Indigo has a thing for my Socks and some beautiful photo's of him.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!! I have some new photo's of Indigo he has a thing for my socks he likes to bite me on the toe he thinks that the socks shouldn't be there as he loves playing with my toes in the summer time. I'd like to share some photo's with you all but didn't get a photo of him chewing my sock he is sitting on there getting use to them... Please enjoy..

Indigo getting use to my socks. Mum these socks shouldn't be here. It feels funny.


















Look at Me.




See my big spots


Awww Aren't i so cute.


I see you Mum


What's up doc.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet pictures Lyn. He's such a handsome budgie!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

AnimalKaperz said:


> Sweet pictures Lyn. He's such a handsome budgie!


Thank you Lynda. Glad that you liked them..


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

Such a handsome young man. What a joy to see Indi loved so much. Jo Ann


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

It's great to see Indy looking handsome as always. Beautiful photos, Lyn.


----------



## Slick&Skipper (Jul 15, 2012)

He is such a cutie-pie!  Post more pictures soon! :budgie:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Chip will bite our toes in socks too, and it hurts!! *


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Indigo is extremely handsome. He is a stunner.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Such a handsome young man. What a joy to see Indi loved so much. Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn. I love Indi to bits he is funny...



jellyblue said:


> It's great to see Indy looking handsome as always. Beautiful photos, Lyn.


Thank you Susan.



Slick&Skipper said:


> He is such a cutie-pie!  Post more pictures soon! :budgie:


Thank you. I think so to..



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *Chip will bite our toes in socks too, and it hurts!! *


Thank you Jill.. Yes it hurts when he bites you through the socks.



Juhi said:


> Indigo is extremely handsome. He is a stunner.


Thank you..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awww...too cute....


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Awww...too cute....


Thank you Randy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Indi just seems to get cuter all the time! Great pictures, Lyn. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi just seems to get cuter all the time! Great pictures, Lyn. *


Thank you Deb. Yes i think that Indi is getting cuter every day to i see him every day and he is so adorable and i think he knows it..


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Omg..he is one handsome boy. Love your signature too.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

woodsy said:


> Omg..he is one handsome boy. Love your signature too.


Thank you. I think he is handsome to.. FaeryBee made my signature for me I think it is great to. Thanks for looking..


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

He is always so cute!


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Ha ha Lyn, Dizzy also has a ***********  In fact, if he sees me with bare feet he lands on the floor and follows me about, I have to be careful not to tread on him. He cannot be trusted around bare feet, he nibbles toe nails which is not any fun for the foot owner!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Vargur said:


> He is always so cute!


Thank you Elma.



jazzboys said:


> Ha ha Lyn, Dizzy also has a ***********  In fact, if he sees me with bare feet he lands on the floor and follows me about, I have to be careful not to tread on him. He cannot be trusted around bare feet, he nibbles toe nails which is not any fun for the foot owner!


I no what you mean. Indi also has a thing for toes and fingers he also follows me around he also nibbles on my toe nails and fingers but he does the birdie thing and gets a bit rude with them.. Glad you liked the photos.


----------

